# ما هو otn وما الفرق بيه وبين sdh



## tiger2000097 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مساءكم خير يااخواني حبيت اعرف من مهندسينا الكرام ما هو otn ما فرق بينه وبين sdh


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

التقنية الجديدة لأنظمة نقل الاتصالات هي الـ DWDM أو ما يعرف بالأصح الـ NG-DWDM
و هي أنظمة تتعامل مع الموجات ( lambda's ) و تعمل ملتبلكسنق لهذه الموجات ، و كل موجة بالطبعة تحمل إشارة و هذه الإشارة عبارة عن قناة وسيطة لحمل البيانات 
الـ NG-DWDM يعمل ملتبكسنق لهذه الموجات لنقلها عبارة شعيرة ضوئية واحدة Fiber core ، و تعرف أن كيبل الألياف الضوئية مكون من مجموعة من الشعيرات عددها يعتمد على تصنيع الكيبل ، 
الـ NG-DWDM هو النظام القديم و الذي بدأ منذ عدة سنوات و سيخلف و يبعد الـ SDH عن عرشه ، الـ SDH هو النظام المعروف و المنتشر و سوقه ناضج و لكن منذ عدة سنوات بدأ الاتجاه إلى الـ DWDM ، لتطور التقنية و للازدياد الهائل و المتضاعف في حجم البيانات المطلوب نقلها 
الـ SDH بدأ ربما منذ عشرين سنة و كان وقتها هناك نظام نقل اتصالات قديم يسمى PDH ، يعمل ملتكسبنق عادي من قنوات أنالوغ و 64kbps و غيرها إلى E1 ، و مجموعة من الـ E1's إلى E3 و هكذا إلى حد ما اعتقد أنه 34mbps ، 
لكن كان فيه عدة مشاكل ، من ضمنها التزامن ، و من ضمنها حدوده المتدنية لنقل البيانات ، جاء الـ SDH نظرا لتطور التقنية و حل بداله ، و سيطر .. لكن الجماعة اللي عملوا المعايير و المقاييس للـ SDH قرروا أن أقل قناة يتعامل معها الـ SDH هي الـ E1 ، لكن المشكلة أنه ما زالت هناك بعض التطبيقات خصوصا الصناعية تحتاج إلى القنوات الأصغر ، فأصبح اللجوء إلى نظام الـ PDH على نطاق هذه القنوات الصغيرة فقط ، و تمت تسميته MUX و فقط ياخذ القنوات الصغيرة و يجمع 30 منها و يعمل لهم ملتبلكسنق و يطلع منهم E1 و ياخذ الـ E1 و يدخلهم في الـ SDH لنقلها في شبكة نقل الاتصالات
نفس الموضوع مع القتنية الجديدة NG-DWDM ، على حسب ما فهمت أنه نظام نقل يتعامل مع الـ lamdas ، فإذا كنت تريد تدخل الـ IP مباشرة ، فيمكنك استخدام ما يسمى MPLS-TP و هي تعديل بسيط للـ MPLS ، أما إن أردت نقل إشارات الـ E1's و كذلك الـ SDH ( الـ STM's ) فلا بد من استخدام نظام الـ OTN
يعني الـ OTN عبارة عن تطوير للـ SDH ليجاري سرعة و كفاءة الـ NG-DWDM


----------

